# Catfishing Ohio River near Steubenville



## mekongmike (Jun 1, 2014)

Just moved to the area. What's the best rig and bait to use here?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

From What I've just seen,,, you need a Line Counter levelwind with 75# braid,,, maybe a 50# leader with a #4 or #6 circle hook,,, & a 5gal bucket of 4" to 6" bluegills.
Cut off half a tail, make 'em bleed a bit, and chuck 'em into a deep hole or backwash.
And hold on,,,,,,,,,,, Then report back!


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Are you fishing for flathead or channels? Pm me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doboy said:


> From What I've just seen,,, you need a Line Counter levelwind with 75# braid,,, maybe a 50# leader with a #4 or #6 circle hook,,, & a 5gal bucket of 4" to 6" bluegills.
> Cut off half a tail, make 'em bleed a bit, and chuck 'em into a deep hole or backwash.
> And hold on,,,,,,,,,,, Then report back!


Lol!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey man, i live in Steubenville.OH River fishing is the same as flathead fishing anywhere else, except the its very temperamental. This year has been awful so far. The big cats just aren't biting.

Most people run a large 8/0-10/0 circle hook or king kahle hook if you prefer to set the hook. 3-5oz slip sinker Carolina rigged to 50-80lb braid. Fresh cut baits or live blugill or creek chubs. That's about it!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Like I said, I have a friend that is catching a small MONSTER just about every night that he goes down. With Bluegills & cut shad.
High water/ low,,, whatever!
You guys seen the pic that I posted of him, like 2 weeks ago? That was one of the small ones.
Believe me, they're in there, & they're hitting.
All I'm saying is,,, Keep Looking, don't give up. Find that backwash & hole.

If I gave you guys anymore info,,,, HE'D CUT ME!!! (shorter than I AM! )


----------

